

What went wrong with nuclear power? - garbowza
http://men.style.com/gq/features/full?id=content_6424

======
pg
The coal industry.

------
joe24pack
The China Syndrome followed closely by the TMI incident, the wastes problem
was never satisfactorily solved either.

